# درفله حديد التسليح



## الحبيب الحسين (27 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت اى كتاب عن درفله حديد التسليح او اى معلومات هامه عن الموضوع :86::86::86:


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (28 أبريل 2010)

نزل هذه الملفات، إن شاء الله ربنا ينفعك بها
http://www.4shared.com/file/gXW2J62K/danieli.html


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم على الملف الرائع ويا ريت لو عندك معلومات عن مواصفات حديد التسليح


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (28 أبريل 2010)

المواصفة القياسية المصرية أخر اصدار2009
للتحميل http://www.4shared.com/document/L-TRR-ZM/___2.html


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المواصفه المصريه


----------

